# Концертная бурлеска Журбина для баяна соло



## Пётр Бабин (16 Авг 2011)

Помогите пожалуйста найти концертную бурлеску Журбина для баяна соло, нигде не могу достать, нет сборника


----------



## AKKO MEN (17 Авг 2011)

У меня есть ноты, напишите свой адрес.


----------



## shnikolaj (17 Авг 2011)

Вышлите, пожалуйста, и мне ноты Бурлески Журбина. [email protected]


----------



## Пётр Бабин (17 Авг 2011)

Вот мой адрес. [email protected]
буду очень благодарен


----------



## Виталий (17 Авг 2011)

красивая пьеса. Вышлите пожалуйста мне тоже ноты [email protected]


----------



## zaharych (18 Авг 2011)

МОЙ АДРЕС [email protected] ZAHARYCH ПРОШУ ВАС ВЫСЛАТЬ НОТЫ ДАВНО ИЩУ


----------



## dsch (19 Авг 2011)

если не затруднит, вышлите и мне, пожалуйста!

[email protected]


----------



## Dobryi (21 Авг 2011)

и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## natalnar (3 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте, очень прошу Вас выслать ноты соло, нужны позарез вот мой адрес, заранее огромное спасибо))
[email protected]


----------



## agafant (7 Фев 2012)

если можно, вышлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected] Буду очень благодарен)


----------



## temka (7 Фев 2012)

и мне можно пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## baunka (29 Ноя 2012)

Здравствуйте! Если еще возможно, вышлите, пожалуйста, ноты Бурлески на адрес: [email protected] Очень Вам благодарна.


----------



## Srasiya (10 Янв 2013)

Здравствуйте! Если возможно, вышлите ноты бурлески на адрес: [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Consona2012 (10 Янв 2013)

И мне если можно([email protected])Заранее Спасибо!


----------



## valentin.s (11 Янв 2013)

Здравствуйте. Не мог бы мне кто нибудь выслать ноты бурлески журбина для баяна. адрес [email protected] Заранее огромнейшее спасибо


----------



## TEMUR (19 Дек 2013)

можно и мне выслать ноты бурлески журбина для баяна. [email protected]


----------

